# fav Youtube videos



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

what are your favourite horsey youtube videos???

mine are:http://youtube.com/watch?v=zKQgTiqhPbw
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8IN7BpDcVSc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tNMIz-RjJyw


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j6Z8092lmM&feature=related

i like this one.... it's like crazy, I mean what are the odds of that happening..... if i were to fall off I'd want it to be like that..... in style 8)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j6Z8092lmM&feature=related
> 
> i like this one.... it's like crazy, I mean what are the odds of that happening..... if i were to fall off I'd want it to be like that..... in style 8)



Haha!! That was an AWESOME fall!! Imagine thinking you're going to land in front of the horse, and actually landing behind it? That would be weird... 
Hahaha.. I'm still laughing!!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j6Z8092lmM&feature=related
> ...


lol. i agree!!! lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that was great! I was expecting her to land on the other side of the jump. I guess her horse had other plans


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Here are mine  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIxzadaOHlI

This horse is amazing :shock: !!! This is what i call stamina!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx2yTiA9Ewo

This one is strange ha ha ha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9zp-u0Oxgg&feature=related


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like this one because it proves that horses aren't too excited about being branded..... I do feel bad for the guy though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djFSDNJTOQ4&feature=related


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

This one made me laugh...... It looks like the horses are having so much fun!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKhFSVVJkIE&feature=related


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry, I just posted like three times in a row, but this one is really good. It's a great mood booster!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_Zq9IcITXc&feature=related


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hehe!! Skitso horses!!!


----------



## Katsraindance (Feb 5, 2008)

Not as good as the other Dressage one on here but still awsome .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPJGEzI3aIc


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs_-DKUimeo&feature=related

I LOVE this one!!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> I like this one because it proves that horses aren't too excited about being branded..... I do feel bad for the guy though
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djFSDNJTOQ4&feature=related


Ohhhhh, myyyy godddd, that guy got rocked.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A very touching video (old): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CCXoyBFg9U

Best Dressage KUR: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng-k8Ftk7LA

World Equestrian Games-Vaulting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE_TYSST0x8

Just Plain Hilarious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPOJoWe7dHM

Amazing horse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdb7qAtTLbc


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> A very touching video (old): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CCXoyBFg9U
> 
> Best dressage KUR: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng-k8Ftk7LA
> 
> ...


those videos were great! in the second last one, the horse at 2:09 reminded me of my horse lol. and the horse in the last vid was great!

everyone else's videos are great to! there sure are alot of great horse vids on you tube!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you. I tend to bookmark all the neat videos on youtube so I actually have a load more but only posted a few 8)


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, I have WAYYY too many favs, lol! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L82lrrtXus
this is so cute! ^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnRw5OMmq8E
ADORABLE ponies! ^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ulk8Ygai8
hahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IN7BpDcVSc
yeah, I <3 this one too ^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI6ZZsRVtW4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ14jkhaL-g
HAHAHAHAHA ^

omg, there are WAY more (I have exactly 471 favs on youtube, lol!)

oh and here is a video of my CRAZY (well, just sold him) NHS gelding, lol, even though I made it, I love it! haha!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsRh0OYFu9k


----------

